# Maximum weight gain in one week?



## ponyboy (Sep 28, 2004)

A local radio station is having a contest where you can win $10,000 and two cars...pretty sweet.  One of their events is for a week you have to go, weigh in and try to gain as much weight as possible.  

I know after my first comp I gained 25 lbs. in five weeks, mostly water and recarbing due to depletion, but I'm wondering...I could flush myself, go in and weigh in and then just try to gain an insane amount over that week.  For a chance at two cars and $10,000 it would be worth it.  

What do you think is the most amount of weight you could gain in a week without putting yourself in the hospital?  I'm thinking I could probably do 10 pounds.


----------



## donescobar2000 (Sep 28, 2004)

go and the MC Donalds diet and you could probably acheive those 10 lbs easy.  I acheived 30 in 2 months before.  It was hella fun.


----------



## Spitfire (Sep 28, 2004)

I have no idea, but fvckit go for it.


----------



## donescobar2000 (Sep 28, 2004)

Dude I would probably to it too.  ITS 10,000 DOLLARS!  If you have car note I do that would pay off most of the car.


----------



## LAM (Sep 28, 2004)

ponyboy said:
			
		

> A local radio station is having a contest where you can win $10,000 and two cars...pretty sweet.  One of their events is for a week you have to go, weigh in and try to gain as much weight as possible.
> 
> I know after my first comp I gained 25 lbs. in five weeks, mostly water and recarbing due to depletion, but I'm wondering...I could flush myself, go in and weigh in and then just try to gain an insane amount over that week.  For a chance at two cars and $10,000 it would be worth it.
> 
> What do you think is the most amount of weight you could gain in a week without putting yourself in the hospital?  I'm thinking I could probably do 10 pounds.



you could carb deplete for several days get weighed in go on a see-food diet with some dbol and gain a shitload of weight...lol


----------



## donescobar2000 (Sep 28, 2004)

^^^aint that the truth.


----------



## Vieope (Sep 28, 2004)

_You can win if you play with your water weight.
Go for it than post a thread in the Competion Area to say that you won this "bodybuilding" competition. _


----------



## Spitfire (Sep 28, 2004)

Lol


----------



## kvyd (Sep 29, 2004)

I think if you went about this in a smart manner you could easily win it,  Definatly go on a precomp type flush.  Then scarf tons of carbs and tons of everything.


----------



## DimebagDarrell (Sep 29, 2004)

OR........  you could have lead surgically implanted in you.  cost = $5000, so you still net two cars and $5000


----------



## angelpaws (Sep 30, 2004)

That really wouldnt be too hard in my opinion. Just like vieope said water weight. I can easily go up 14 pounds in one day.  Thats excessive but I drink too much fluids.


----------



## Cardinal (Sep 30, 2004)

Go for it!  I would.  A lot of people have no clue how easy it is to manipulate weight by 15+ lbs.  If not Dbol, run a really high dose of 4AD and maybe a couple more bloaters and bulkers along with it.  I bet you could add a good 5+ lbs just to your colon before weigh in.  You would explode and be rich too.


----------



## angelpaws (Oct 2, 2004)

hmm but if you DO try it, please be careful. You can overhydrate yourself and become ill or die. Dont do anything stupid. After all, it's only money. A hell of a lot of $, but still...


----------



## number900 (Oct 2, 2004)

DimebagDarrell said:
			
		

> OR........  you could have lead surgically implanted in you.  cost = $5000, so you still net two cars and $5000




Anal lube would be cheaper to buy , dont no the price ? cause ive never bought any .  HONEST!


----------



## Cold Iron (Oct 2, 2004)

ponyboy said:
			
		

> A local radio station is having a contest where you can win $10,000 and two cars...pretty sweet.  One of their events is for a week you have to go, weigh in and try to gain as much weight as possible.
> 
> I know after my first comp I gained 25 lbs. in five weeks, mostly water and recarbing due to depletion, but I'm wondering...I could flush myself, go in and weigh in and then just try to gain an insane amount over that week.  For a chance at two cars and $10,000 it would be worth it.
> 
> What do you think is the most amount of weight you could gain in a week without putting yourself in the hospital?  I'm thinking I could probably do 10 pounds.



youre from canada too eh?   

Thats funny, i was listening to it the other day and thinking of posting it here too. I would have done if for sure if i had heard about on time

Are you doing it ponyboy?


----------

